# $500 and an old Cannondale F500 Frame



## cleon (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi,

I used to ride a Specialized Stumpjumper more than a decade ago, and sold it when I moved to Chicago. I replaced it with a Cannondale F500 for city riding. I'm back in Denver now and want to get a new bike but am on a limited budget.

I'm wondering if there is any hope of building on the F500 frame to get a decent bike for under $750. Or is it more like a Computer now where I'm just better off putting that money into an entry level new bike? I.e., can I get enough componentry for the money to make a decent bike using that frame, or will I end up spending more for less just because I'm not buying a completely new package?? It's a general question I know but anyone who builds bikes probably knows the answer.

If it is worth building over buying, then any recommendations on where to get the parts? Also, it would be great to hear your take on which parts would make sense for that budget (i.e, deore lx or lower?, etc..)

Or maybe just go for a kit like this, http://www.jensonusa.com/store/build_kit/customize.aspx?bk=80 ??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

What fork and wheelset do you have on the C'dale now, it's a solid Mtb any entry level bike you would replace would not be any better. 

That said if you don't have the headshox fork or decent wheel, you are going to spend a chunk of $500.


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

You got a picture? What shape is it in? 

Im riding a 13 yr old F700. But my bike has been sitting for the past 7yrs so its still in great shape. 

Alot of C'dales arent made in the US anymore if that means anything to ya.


----------



## Killer V 900 (Oct 3, 2010)

It is definatly worth it. I am riding a 1994 Killer V full XTR and a Manitou fork. It is lighter than most new bikes unless you spend $4000. It is a great XC bike.


----------



## cleon (Oct 30, 2010)

I'll post a pic. The bike is like new because it was only city riding in fair weather. I'm just looking to upgrade the components to get it a bit more trail ready.

I'm thinking of going with something like this, http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/15...ts-135-Build-Kits/Sram-X.7-Disc-Build-Kit.htm to get out of the Coda/Sunrim/Tektro/STX stuff. Love the frame and does have a Headshok that I'm not sure what to do about yet.

Here's the pic...


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

Cannondale has a headshok upgrade program........Im considering upgrading somewhere down the road.

With one of those build kits youll practically have a new bike :thumbsup:


----------



## DriveByBikeShooting (Mar 13, 2009)

yea, but no disc brake mounts on the bike...


----------



## RoyFokker (Apr 21, 2010)

What are you trying to do? Are you saying in Chicago you used it on roads and now you want to hit up trails? 

If it performs and functions well enough ride what you have for now, and see how it goes. It is safer this way instead of upgrading and still never hitting the dirt with it.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

A lot of aspects of mountain bikes have improved over the years.

But a lot have not. That five-arm crankset's pretty unique - I almost want it. You can still get rings for them.

A new suspension fork would be cool. I don't think it's worthwhile to try to upgrade to a rear disc, since you'd need both the new wheel and an adapter and it doesn't make a huge difference. On the front... up to you. Discs are a lot better than rim brakes, and I think it matters a lot more for the front wheel.

Cannondale head tube sizing is a little funny. I can't remember if it's the same as the new 1.5" standard, or if it's just off - I think it might have been that the inside diameter of the head tube is the same, but the outside diameter of the fork is weird. Anyway, you can't use a 1 1/8" headset in there. People love their Lefties, though... You can also get another Headshok, I think, or just a standard suspension fork. You may wish to use a headset that "de-evolves" from a 1.5" to a 1 1/8", for a larger selection of forks.

How many speeds on the cassette? Any functional problems with the drivetrain?

Since you already have a complete bike, to me it makes more sense to pick one or two areas where you think you can make a real improvement, and spend your budget there. If your STX derailleur has given you fifteen years... try for another ten.


----------



## olijay (Feb 19, 2009)

Spend no more than $100 on getting it up to shape, get it tuned at a good shop, get the headshok looked over, get some nice tires and then ride it until it breaks or you feel you have outgrown the bike. You don't have to spend $500 on sub-par parts to have fun.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

If the Headshock works, anything with comparable travel would be no better, and definitely not as stiff. They may get bagged on for being proprietary and all, but the HS was a great fork, particularly when any other companies bike from that era would have had a mega noodle RS Jett etc on front....

Agreed, ride it as is. Upgrade as need presents itself.


----------



## cleon (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks all for the replies. I was in Chicago, and now in Denver, so was looking to upgrade the suspension primarily because I will be hitting more real trails than previously. The cassette has 8 speeds. Rear der is Deore LX and the rest of the drivetrain and hubs are STX-RC. Wheels are SunRim and cranks and bars are Coda (oh joy). The bike actually runs great, I was just worried about the 2" travel but it sounds like in general it's not a bad shock from what you guys are saying. I did look into Cannondale's upgrade program but from what I understand all the new shocks require front disk brakes, which means new wheel, brakes, etc., at which point I'm back at 1/2 a full build kit. I guess the disk brakes changed the wheel/shock parameters?? They weren't around the last time I upgraded. Anyway, thanks for all the input. Looks like my best bet is to just ride it into the ground then just buy new?


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

This bike is actually pretty nice. I'd just tune it up and ride it and save up your cash. I'd recommend skipping the entry level bikes completely.


----------



## cleon (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks sockeyeus. I took it out again today and am feeling that way as well. I think what I'll do is ride this thing as my hardtail and eventually just go with a new duel susp 29er when I have the budget for for a different riding experience. No real reason to trash this bike and really does ride nice. Thanks again all for the replies.


----------

